# Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach



## zenja (8. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
ich hätte da eine Frage;
kann ich einfach fertig gebundene Haken für Zander mit Vorfach kaufen? Oder sollte ich vielmehr auf ein Stahl- o.ä.-Vorfach setzten anstatt normaler Schnur?

Gruß
Zenja


----------



## plaQed (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

kommt auf die hechtdichte an, klar kannst du die normalen nehmen, aber wenn halt ein hechtbestand da ist, ist es nicht weidgerechtes angeln. weiß nicht genau ob das stahl die zander stört. würd aber immer erst nachschauen, wie es mit den hechten steht und dann entscheiden.


----------



## zenja (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Wenn nun im Gewässer viele Hechte sind, welches Vorfachmaterial würdest du mir empfehlen, vor dem Hintergrud, dass Zander, wie du sagst sehr scheu und vorsichtig sind.


Gruß
Zenja


----------



## Fun Fisher (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*



zenja schrieb:


> Wenn nun im Gewässer viele Hechte sind, welches Vorfachmaterial würdest du mir empfehlen, vor dem Hintergrud, dass Zander, wie du sagst sehr scheu und vorsichtig sind.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Zenja




Ich würde Hardmono für diese Fälle benutzen.


----------



## Fabsibo (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Du könntest auch versuchen, die Montage so zu machen, dass du sofort anschlagen kannst, geht natürlich super mit ner Posenmontage, aber das ist beim gezielten Zanderfischen ja manchmal nicht möglich, aufgrund der Distanz. Bei der Posen mache ich einfach den Haken durch den Rücken und schlage sofort an, wenn die Pose loszieht. Bei Fischen ab 45cm sitzt der Haken bei mir immer im Maulwinkel vorne. Viele nehmen auch zwei kleine Haken und platzieren einen vorne und einen hinten im Fisch. 

Auf Grund kannst du z.b 1x19 Vorfächer verwenden, die sind für Stahl schon sehr weich. Ansonsten gibt es von Iron Claw "Authantic Wire" , dass ist Hechtsicher und lässt sich problemlos Knoten. Ansonsten natürlich kleine Fetzen machen, da lässt sich auch schnell Anschlagen und selektiver auf Zander fischen 

Zu deiner eigentlichen Frage, falls du Hechte ausschließen kannst, kannst du problemlos diese fertigen Vorfächer z.b mit Ryderhaken für Zanderbenutzen, aber auch wenn auf zehn Zander ein Hecht kommt, würde ich eher zu 1x19 oder Authantic Wire raten


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*



zenja schrieb:


> ........ vor dem Hintergrud, dass Zander, wie du sagst sehr scheu und vorsichtig sind.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Zenja



Ein schönes, aber doch unwahres Märchen.

Ist der Zander da und will er fressen, dann frißt er auch, egal, was Du als Vorfach verwendest.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

So siehts aus, und zumindest im Fluß scheint der Zander wenig zimperlich zu sein. So z.B. letztes Jahr 'nen 93er auf Tauwurmbündel an der Wallermontage...4/0er Drilling+Einzelhaken+U-Pose am 1,00mm Coramidvorfach komplett inhaliert...


----------



## Rikked_ASVheBitt (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Stahlvorfach verwenden und du bist auf der sicheren Seite.
Das stört den Zander nicht.
Und auch beim Spinnfischen mit Sv!



mfg


----------



## Andal (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*



Fun Fisher schrieb:


> Ich würde Hardmono für diese Fälle benutzen.



Hardmono ist von allen Alternativen die schlechteste. Steif wie Draht!

Nimm einen schönen Limmerickhaken, als Plättchenhaken und 7x7 Stahlvorfachmaterial. Verbunden wird dann per "Haken leimen"!

http://img457.*ih.us/img457/3506/unbenannt23ex.jpg


----------



## Downbeat (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Saugeile Idee! Danke Andal.


----------



## neakls95 (8. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Stahlvorfach ist wohl die beste und sicherste Lösung  #6


----------



## zenja (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

danke für die zahlreichen Infos!


----------



## kati48268 (9. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*

Das mit dem Leim kannte ich auch noch nicht. Man lernt nie aus.

Ich bin ein Fan von Flexonit; weich, dünn, unauffällig, lässt sich problemlos an einen Öhrhaken knoten. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass es zum Kringeln neigt.


----------



## FisherMan66 (10. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Fertig gebundene Zanderhaken mit Vorfach*



kati48268 schrieb:


> ..........
> Ich bin ein Fan von Flexonit; weich, dünn, unauffällig, lässt sich problemlos an einen Öhrhaken knoten. Einziger Nachteil ist, dass es zum Kringeln neigt.



Das ist das blöde an Flexonit, dass die kleineren Durchmesser kein 7x7 Material sind.

Sehr gute Erfahrungen habe ich mit dem 7x7 von JENZI gemacht. Sehr geschmeidig und relativ unempfindlich gegen kringeln und knicken - soweit man das bei Stahlvorfächern behaupten kann.


----------

